# Freshwater Clams a viable option?



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was thinking about oddball additions to aquariums like shrimp tanks due to the lack of fish activity and just wondered about how well these worked in freshwater planted tanks in general. I wouldnt mind their substrate moving qualities as well. Upside? Downside?

Thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have seen them in the stores. On display in a tank with almost no substrate. They burrow under and you don't even know if they are dead or alive until they start to stink. Probably worth a try as 'something different'. Sort of like a pet rock.


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

They are filter feeders so it couldn't be too bad unless they do in fact die and wipe my shrimp tank. I can't have that


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't a lot of them have a parasitic, pelagic larval stage? But can they really be kept successfully anyway? I'd assume they're tricky to keep, just like filter feeding shrimp.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I kept some years ago, like Diana said they are pretty much a pet rock. I don't remember much about them besides not seeing them often. I don't think they lasted too long, but they stay mostly buried or slightly sticking out.


----------



## JoeRoun (Nov 10, 2008)

Cavan Allen said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't a lot of them have a parasitic, pelagic larval stage? But can they really be kept successfully anyway? I'd assume they're tricky to keep, just like filter feeding shrimp.


I suspect you are confusing clams with Unionid mussel, which are illegal to keep in North America (most if not all). And, well clams are not mussels.#-o

The larvae of Unionid mussel are hitchhikers, not parasites, on the gills of fish. I think most are picky about their host (host specific, I think is the term). In an aquarium, who knows, beggars can't be choosers, I suppose.

Golden clams, Corbicula fluminea can do well in a well-maintained aquarium, well-aged with nice sand or fine gravel is best. They are filter feeders, not filters and are animals not plants.

For tropical tanks Golden clams, Corbicula fluminea are best as they can take the higher temperatures.

They need to be fed and will breed like crazy.

I like a formula rather like IsadoraPandora's, I definitely prefer the fish w/roe and I prefer green water to spinach puree.

Also a nice article on Golden clams by IsadoraPandora.


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

Fantastic, couldn't have asked for a more thorough answer. Appreciate it!


----------



## JoeRoun (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought I included the links

I like a formula rather like IsadoraPandora's, I definitely prefer the fish w/roe and I prefer green water to spinach puree.

Also a nice article on Golden clams by IsadoraPandora.


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

i had purchased some FW clams from AZ gardens some 10 years ago. The aquarium was planted with a sand substrate and had been up several years. they burrowed in and died and almost crashed the tank. IMO, they are a big gamble.


----------



## MsNeoShrimp (Jul 15, 2012)

I personally think they have to be in VERY dirty water to survive. Even in my large community tank which I purposefully did not do W/C for these clams they still don't live past 3 months. When they die the shrimps would pull them apart and eat them, but its too bad they don't make it


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

There are some bat clams that have been super well in a 5g bowl. They are burrowing into the gravel and doing fine with no water movement other than a few fish swimming by. Much hardier than golden clams

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol very interesting, what are some of the smallest fresh water clam varieties?

Dead clam in the substrate shouldn't be much of a concern... I have a lot of malaysian trumpets digging through, and tons of scuds.


----------

